# Форум 1С > Система налогообложения (ОСНО, УСНО, ЕНВД) >  ПФР в бухгалтерии 8.2

## Ninaugntu

Уважаемые господа! Помогите пожалуйста! Учет и расчет зарплаты ведется в конфигурации бухгалтерский учет 8.2. С 2012 года часть сотрудников - фармацевты (организация - аптека) по персонифицированному учету ПФР идут по льготной шкале, а директор и зам по общему режиму. Как в этой конфигурации установить это чтобы расчет взносов в ПФР шел автоматически? Заранее благодарю. Ред.конфигурации 2.0.36.4

----------

